# Kostas Manolas vs Stefan De Vrij



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Kostas Manolas vs Stefan De Vrij. A mio avviso il confronto tra i migliori due difensori dell'ultima Serie A.
Entrambi dovevano essere considerate due incognite e su di essi gravavano compiti non proprio facili. All'olandese quella di riportare affidabilità in una difesa disastrata come quella della Lazio, mentre al greco quello di sostituire un perno come Mehdi Benatia. Tutti e due sembrano essere riusciti nel loro compito, ma adesso si può entrare nello specifico.
Partendo dal calciatore della Roma si può dire che la sua tecnica sia evidente. Il ragazzo mostra particolari doti anche con i piedi, non risultando quasi mai incerto o sbavato nel ripartire l'azione. Per me ciò che si nota maggiormente di lui è per l'appunto il bagaglio tecnico, merce rara per i difensori di oggi. Manolas a ciò aggiunge anche la velocità, forse la sua seconda caratteristica più importante. Sempre attento e in costante pressione sul portatore di palla, non sfociando mai fuori tempo. Il greco ha anche una personalità più particolare e focosa.
Quanto all'olandese, in lui oltre una buona tecnica si scorge una certa eleganza degna della scuola dei Paesi Bassi. Un anno più giovane del collega, molto capace nel tener palla e rapido nel pensiero sia quando deve smistarla sia quando deve recuperarla. E' particolarmente affidabile in copertura e molto calmo nella giocata. Nelle sue abilità ha anche una discreta forza fisica vista l'altezza di 1.90 m.
Se c'è da puntualizzare un difetto in entrambi è forse l'apporto in fase di regia totale, di lancio e di fase offensiva, dove tutti e due soprattutto su palla inattiva faticano a metterla dentro nonostante la statura. Una lacuna non di certo primaria ma che se affinata potrebbe essere un'arma in più. A mio avviso i due potrebbero equivalersi, ma vedo Manolas tendenzialmente più forte nell'1 contro 1, che sembra lui stesso andare a cercare, come fosse un difensore vecchia scuola. Probabilmente gli interventi di De Vrij sono più puliti, ma quelli del greco li vedo decisamente più efficaci. Nel mio giudizio inoltre faccio rientrare anche il fatto che il laziale si è trovato in una retroguardia organizzata anche grazie all'aiuto di un centrocampo difensivo e bravo in interdizione. Il romanista ha dovuto fare i conti con partner inesperti come Yanga o scandalosi come Astori, dovendo fare spesso tutto da solo. Senza contare i terzini abominevoli e l'aiuto del solo Nainggolan a metà campo. A ciò ci aggiungo il fattore personalità dove vedo Kostas molto più avanti. Sono due ottimi difensori. Per me vince Manolas ma proprio di poco. Comunque essi sono l'ennesimo risultato della grande programmazione delle società romane e dell'eccellente lavoro di due DS competenti come Tare e Sabatini, da cui si dovrebbe prendere esempio.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] so chi dei due ami alla follia


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è partita, non capisco cosa abbia di 'cezzzionale De Vrij. Invece Manolas secondo me è forte, ha pochi punti deboli.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

Da romanista non posso che dire manolas  , ha tenuto in piedi la difesa da solo, molto curiosa di vederlo vicino a castan che è molto sottovalutato, anche in coppia col signorino in direzione milan non sarebbe male,de vrji è bravo ma ha molti più punti deboli ad es nell'uno contro uno non è molto forte e soffre gli attaccanti veloci che gli sfuggono facilmente, mentre manolas è stato l'unico a cui morata con le sue progressioni ha fatto il solletico,nella partita contro il Napoli non ha fatto toccare un pallone a higuain, che vi devo dire per me senza di lui non saremmo arrivati secondi.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Per adesso Manolas. De Vrij ha avuto un po' di difficoltà all'inizio, in ogni caso è un po' più giovane di Manolas e secondo me col passare del tempo supererà il greco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Luglio 2015)

Di Manolas ha stupito in positivo la sua bravura nell 1vs1. Ricordo che in certi scontri la superiorità è netta, si vede chiaramente che l attaccante non può superarlo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per adesso Manolas. De Vrij ha avuto un po' di difficoltà all'inizio, in ogni caso è un po' più giovane di Manolas e secondo me col passare del tempo supererà il greco.



Ci sono solo 8 mesi tra i 2 possiamo considerarli coetanei,quindi la crescita riguarderà entrambi non credo che de vrji continui a migliorare e manolas si fermi.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ci sono solo 8 mesi tra i 2 possiamo considerarli coetanei,quindi la crescita riguarderà entrambi non credo che de vrji continui a migliorare e manolas si fermi.



Ero convinto fosse un '90 Manolas! Pardon. In ogni caso lo supererà


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Manolas. De Vrij ha più punti deboli del greco e pecca in velocità. Sono curioso di vederli entrambi all'opera l'anno prossimo in Champions, soprattutto l'olandese.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ero convinto fosse un '90 Manolas! Pardon. In ogni caso lo supererà



Spero che quando questa cosa accadrà de vrji sia molto ma molto lontano da Formello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2015)

Come ho scritto nel topic di Manolas,il greco mi ricorda il primo Thiagone in particolare nell'uno contro uno negli spazi,dove è sostanzialmente imbattibile. Secondo me ha veramente tutto per essere almeno nella top 3 del ruolo nel giro di poco tempo.
Ottimo anche l'olandese. Più in difficoltà quando costretto a muoversi,ma sempre calmo ed elegante.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] so chi dei due ami alla follia



Ehehe come ben sai Manolas è un mio pupillo  Lo vorrei al Milan.Personalmente lo preferisco all'Olandese per i motivi da te elencati, ma anche perchè è più veloce di De Vrij.Inutile aggiungere altro, hai già detto tutto te


----------



## Love (9 Luglio 2015)

Manolas tutta la vita...un gran difensore...molto completo...con romagnoli farebbe una coppia forte e molto giovane..complimenti a chi li sceglie questi giocatori...ah dimenticavo è quell'incompetente di sabatini..si si...


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

Ad oggi sono i 2 difensori migliori della serie a per età, rendimento , e margini di miglioramento. Io essendo tifoso della Roma dico che Manolas è attualmente il migliore dei due , ma in prospettiva credo che De vrij possa diventare più forte . Stiamo comunque parlando di 2 dei migliori difensori in assoluto.


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Non mi aspettavo che De Vrj uscisse così con le ossa rotte. Non c'era qualcuno che l'amava? Forse [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] se non ricordo male


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Comunque per De Vrij mi avete massacrato, come per Felipe Anderson.

Ve l'avevo detto che era buono 

A me Manolas ha impressionato in Nazionale e ho capito subito che aveva stoffa. 
Manolas ha avuto più continuità rispetto all'olandese che ha iniziato a giocare bene solo dopo i primi 3 mesi... il greco ha avuto un grande impatto sin da subito.
Curioso di vederli quest'anno...sarà la stagione della verità.

Rugani, Romagnoli, Manolas e De Vrij. Questi 4.....


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque per De Vrij mi avete massacrato, come per Felipe Anderson.
> 
> Ve l'avevo detto che era buono
> 
> ...



Al di là di continuità e 1 vs 1 secondo me il vero divario tra i due è sulla personalità


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque per De Vrij mi avete massacrato, come per Felipe Anderson.
> 
> Ve l'avevo detto che era buono
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade (9 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> The Ripper ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Comunque per De Vrij mi avete massacrato, come per Felipe Anderson.
> ...


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma che ooh ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Il più forte tra loro sarà Romagnoli un giorno, vi mangerete le mani per avercelo ceduto!
> ...


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Luglio 2015)

Comunque spero che se lo cediamo lo cediamo all estero , non sopporterei di veder quella testa di cavolo di Galliani ridere per il colpo fatto


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Al di là di continuità e 1 vs 1 secondo me il vero divario tra i due è sulla personalità



sìsì...mentalmente il greco è più solido.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo che De Vrj uscisse così con le ossa rotte. Non c'era qualcuno che l'amava? Forse [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] se non ricordo male



Sinceramente nessuno dei due mi fa impazzire, ma dovessi prenderne uno ora come ora andrei sicuramente su Manolas (non sono un suo superfan, mi piace)


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque per De Vrij mi avete massacrato, come per Felipe Anderson.
> 
> Ve l'avevo detto che era buono



Agosto 2013,parlando di Martins Indi:



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore,ma mi piace di più il suo compagno De Vrij.



_futtbol meneggeeeerrrr_


----------

